# Montana 2740



## Nailbanger138 (7 mo ago)

I am in teh process of purchasing a Montana 2740. It has very low hours, but 3rd and 4th gears both feel like the clutch is slipping (low power/spped output). I am having a lot of trouble finding any service information. It seems as though this tractor came with a single clutch or a dual clutch system (to make teh PTO independant is my understanding. Any relevent informaiton would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## newell.classicrecrea (6 mo ago)

I don't know if you got an answer but my neighbor and I replaced my clutch last year and boy was that a job! You have to split the tractor completely in half to pull out the clutch. It's a dual clutch that's pretty heavy duty and my friend said he's seen similar clutches in small road graders. Anyway, I got it rebuilt in Phoenix, AZ with no problems and it works fine. I would guess you are due a clutch. Mine only had around 400 hours on it.


----------

